# Summit Exhaust System



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Having just bought a 68 GTO and running low on cash I am looking at exhaust systems which don’t break the bank and would be able to ship with the car.
I am looking at Summit 2.5” or 3” which are quite cheaper when compared to the likes of Magnaflow.
Not saying they are of the same quality but are they any good? Would you recommend 2.5” or 3” ? Anyone perhaps has a video of one on a stock motor with factory manifolds?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

If your gonna leave it stock or close to it...2.5 is probably sufficient. Not sure your cost for the summit exhaust, I bought magnaflow from amazon. Good fit and sound. I have Ram Air exhaust manifolds tho.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

I might eventually put a cam but just to have some nice lumpy idle not for performance per se. I dont think you can beat the Summit price (1968 PONTIAC GTO Summit Racing® Header-Back Dual Exhaust Systems SUM-680121) which is a header-back system. Still need to investigate what kind of modifications they would require to fit stock manifolds.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ya seems like a good price. I paid $470.00 in 2018...it is a whopping 675.00 now. Mine is stainless steel, not sure the difference would be other than strength. Most sets are header back like the one your looking at. So you will need down pipes also . I am sure summit sells them as well. or look on Ebay for a complete set. I bought a complete front to back set for my camaro I had, on ebay....aluminized as well.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks. Will take a look at eBay as Summit dont seem to have header back systems for stock manifolds.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

aseyc said:


> Thanks. Will take a look at eBay as Summit dont seem to have header back systems for stock manifolds.


Pypes makes the down pipes to go from the factory manifolds to hook up a header back system at the cross member. I think they cost somewhere around $100 or so. I have a pair that just came off my car when the engine blew. They have about 100 miles on them. I am upgrading to RA manifolds while I have the engine out so the down pipes I have won't work. I'd give them to you if you are close to southern NE.


----------



## noswell (May 13, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> If your gonna leave it stock or close to it...2.5 is probably sufficient. Not sure your cost for the summit exhaust, I bought magnaflow from amazon. Good fit and sound. I have Ram Air exhaust manifolds tho.


I'm very satisfied with the sound of magnaflow also. A bit loud but not raspy. I ordered it from 4wheelonline.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

I would check around your area for a reputable muffler shop that can build you a set just like the originals in aluminized steel. They'll never rust just like stainless but not as expensive. Should be around 500 installed.


----------

